# Checking the Litter - We Have TWELVE....



## norcal (Apr 4, 2011)

The kits were born this morning, when do we check them?  Immediately?   The book doesn't say, just to give mom a treat & check them...........   
When? 

I feel like a dufus, but don't want to freak mama out......


----------



## SNLrabbits (Apr 4, 2011)

I've checked babies minutes after they are born. Definitely give mama a treat unless you know for sure she's not aggressive or overprotective of her litter. The rabbit will not abandon the litter if that is what you are fearing. congrats on your litter by the way!


----------



## norcal (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks.   We did check them.  We have 12.   Yikes.   I was told when we bought her that she had 11 & 10 lived last time.  

We will keep an eye on them to see who's thriving, but will probably just let nature take its course.   

Babies!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome!  Good luck with your kits!


----------



## norcal (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks y'all.   It's exciting & scary (well, the quantity anyhow).


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 6, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> Thanks y'all.   It's exciting & scary (well, the quantity anyhow).


I'm sure it will be fine.  One of our mamas kindled and raised 13 kits her last time around, and she did great.


----------



## norcal (Apr 10, 2011)

Day 6 & all 12 are still alive.    They are dark gray on the top & pinkish underneath.   Is this normal kit color for Chins?


----------



## Sancharosa (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

